# Giants games bump So You Think You Can Dance: KTVU - > KICU



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Just as they did last season, KTVU Channel 2 here in the SF Bay Area is bumping the results show for So You Think You Can Dance in favor of the Giants game.

Titan TV is showing SYTYCD in the listings for 8/2, but it has not shown up on either of my S1 TiVos yet. Both 8/2 and 8/9 are affected.

So my backup SPs for SYTYCD on KICU are totally useless, since the Guide Data is still showing the Tyra Banks show for that timeslot. 

I've set up a Manual SP for the Thursday night timeslot, just in case.

I love having the Giants game on, and don't mind them moving stuff, but it sucks that the station and Tribune can't get their act together and get accurate Guide data out to us.

Stuff like this is why I check my To Do Lists every morning to make sure the stuff I want to have recorded is scheduled to record. If it's not in the To Do List for some obvious reason, I cross-check other online TV listings and/or the station's websites to see WTH is going on.

Jan


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't think there is an 8/9 results show as Fox is showing a preseason NFL game. At least that's what's in my guide. There is a performance show listed for 8/8, so I don't know how they'll handle who gets voted off without a results show that week. Though if I remember correctly, this happened last year too with a Thursday football game. Can't remember how they handled the eliminations though.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yup, no SYTYCD on 8/9. Pre-empted for football.

http://www.fox.com/schedule/schedule_nextweek.htm


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, but there's still a show on for 8/2:



> SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE
> 
> THE COMPETITION ENDS FOR TWO MORE TONIGHT ON AN ALL-NEW SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE RESULTS SHOW LIVE, THURSDAY, AUGUST 2, ON FOX
> 
> Last night the Top 8 contestants showed off their best moves in hopes of winning the judges praise and the viewers votes. Tonight, the quest to be named Americas No. 1 dancer comes to an end for one boy and one girl. The voting outcome is revealed live on the SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE Results Show Thursday, Aug. 2 (9:00-10:00 PM ET live/PT tape-delayed) on FOX. (DAN-316A) (TV-PG) CC


I guess they'll announce what's happening next week on next Wednesday's show.

Jan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did On the Lot air in the Bay Area at all? It wasn't on KICU AFAIK..


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

The 8/2 KICU showing is now listed in the Guide on my S3 and S2, so they must have updated it sometime today.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Yes, I saw my data had updated for the 8/2 showing on KICU when I checked my TiVos this morning.

I recommend that if there's a KICU showing of any of your favorite FOX shows, unless you prefer using ARWLs, create an SP on KICU pronto while you have an episode in the Guide. Then it can be your 'cleanup hitter' if the show moves off KTVU.

Jan


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> Yup, no SYTYCD on 8/9. Pre-empted for football.
> 
> http://www.fox.com/schedule/schedule_nextweek.htm


My guide is showing SYTYCD on Monday 8/13 at 8-9PM before the Hell's Kitchen finale. This must be the 8/9 results show that is being pre-empted for football.


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> Yes, I saw my data had updated for the 8/2 showing on KICU when I checked my TiVos this morning.
> 
> I recommend that if there's a KICU showing of any of your favorite FOX shows, unless you prefer using ARWLs, create an SP on KICU pronto while you have an episode in the Guide. Then it can be your 'cleanup hitter' if the show moves off KTVU.
> 
> Jan


That's a great idea - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Can someone answer my question? Did On the Lot actually air Tues on KICU? Was it in your Tivo guide data?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's not in my Guide Data (I used 'Record by Time or Channel' and went backwards to Tuesday just past). I haven't been able to keep up with On the Lot so I don't know if it aired.

I suggest emailing the folks at KTVU and asking if the show aired. I got a nice reply the last time I missed an episode of SYTYCD and wanted to know if they would repeat the show. 

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> My guide is showing SYTYCD on Monday 8/13 at 8-9PM before the Hell's Kitchen finale. This must be the 8/9 results show that is being pre-empted for football.


Yep, I'm seeing it in my Guide Data now. Bumping this in case folks missed it before.

Jan


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> I suggest emailing the folks at KTVU and asking if the show aired. I got a nice reply the last time I missed an episode of SYTYCD and wanted to know if they would repeat the show.
> 
> Jan


I did email them, and supposedly it did air.. I have so far watched 8 mins of the show online. Boy it's a pain to watch 'tv shows' online. I really should try bringing in my DVD recorder and recording a show that way. Even a small portion of the screen on my TV is better than trying to watch TV on a web browser.


----------

